# subaltern



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2013)

Πώς θα το αποδίδατε στην εξής φράση;

He has a subaltern sense of humor, which is really fresh.

Τη λέει μια κουλτουριάρα κυρία σχετικά με τον σκηνοθέτη αυτής της ταινίας.

Τα λεξικά λένε:
Subaltern:


 Lower in position or rank; secondary.
 
_Chiefly British_. Holding a military rank just below that of captain. 
_Logic_. In the relation of a particular proposition to a universal with the same subject, predicate, and quality. 


Subaltern = Below another in standing or importance: inferior, junior, lesser, low, lower, minor, minor-league, petty, secondary, small, subordinate, under. _Informal_ smalltime. 
​​


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Έχει λαϊκή αίσθηση του χιούμορ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2013)

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί. Διαβάζοντας την υπόθεση της ταινίας, κάτι σε παράλογο χιούμορ μού βγάζει.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 14, 2013)

Υπάρχουν και οι Subaltern Studies (και αυτό), που δεν έχουν δόκιμη απόδοση στα ελληνικά απ' όσο ξέρω. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο όρος όπως τον χρησιμοποιεί ο Γκράμσι μεταφράστηκε από τον Κώστα Κουρεμένο _υπάλληλες τάξεις_ στη μετάφραση του βιβλίου του Γκίνζμπουργκ για τον Μενόκιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Μήπως εννοεί αυτό που έχουμε αποδώσει ως υποδόριο χιούμορ; (Που επίσης δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει και πώς χρησιμοποιείται...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Υποδόριο λέμε, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το δηκτικό χιούμορ, που περιέχει «μπηχτές» — περιπαικτικούς ή σκωπτικούς υπαινιγμούς σε βάρος των στόχων του συγκεκριμένου είδους χιούμορ. Αλλά ας περιμένουμε να μας το εξηγήσουν κάποτε και τα λεξικά, που προς το παρόν μάς λένε ότι _υποδόριος_ είναι ο υποδερμικός — και τίποτ' άλλο.

Για το subaltern δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι πιο σαφές από το _λαϊκό χιούμορ_ που λέει η SBE.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2013)

Για το subaltern (υπάλληλες κλπ.) που λέει ο Marinos βρήκα πρόσφατα το 'υποδεέστερες' σε βιβίο κοινων. ανθρωπολογίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2013)

Μήπως θέλει να πει "λούμπεν χιούμορ";


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Μάλλον το χιούμορ των κατώτερων τάξεων, συνήθως σε βάρος των ανώτερων. Δεν θα το έλεγα _λούμπεν_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Η διαφωνία μου με τον όρο «λαϊκό» χιούμορ είναι ότι άλλοτε μπορεί να εννοούμε «θυμόσοφο» (π.χ. το λαϊκό χιούμορ του Χαρ. Φλωράκη με τις παροιμίες του) και άλλοτε φτηνό, μπανάλ ή επιθεωρησιακό-αναψυκτηριακό.

Άλλη ιδέα: «χιούμορ βήτα διαλογής»;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Πάντως πρόκειται για χοντροκομμένο χιούμορ.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2013)

Για μένα, υποδόριο είναι το χιούμορ που δεν το πιάνεις με την πρώτη. Δεν είναι, ας πούμε, η χοντρή πλάκα, η άγρια μπηχτή, ο εύκολος υπαινιγμός. Δεν είναι το σόκιν ανέκδοτο, η μπαλαφάρα, η μούντζα. Είναι το χιούμορ που σου κλείνει το ματάκι, που σε κάνει να πρέπει να σκεφτείς, να αναρωτηθείς αν όντως έχεις πιάσει σωστά το υπονοούμενο. Που σε κάνει "συνένοχο" ως αποδέκτη, με την έννοια ότι πρέπει να δεις το πράγμα από την οπτική σκοπιά του πομπού και ενίοτε να έχεις κοινές προσλαμβάνουσες για να το αντιληφθείς.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν αυτό θέλει να πει... ο ποιητής με το subaltern στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Με κάνει να αμφιβάλλω το fresh που το ακολουθεί. Αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 14, 2013)

Σχολικό /γυμνασιακό χιούμορ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Συμφωνώ ότι το υποδόριο είναι το υπαινικτικό χιούμορ. Το subaltern δεν είναι υπαινικτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Περιθωριακό, είπαμε; Έξω από το κατεστημένο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πάντως πρόκειται για χοντροκομμένο χιούμορ.


Ναι, αλλά η κυρία που το είπε ανήκει στην επιτροπή επιλογής ταινιών για το Σάντανς, αποκλείεται να είπε ότι προέκριναν μια ταινία με χοντροκομμένο χιούμορ.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 14, 2013)

Χοντροκομμένο χιούμορ (ή μη-χιούμορ) μπορεί να είναι ταινίες όπως το Scary movie, αλλά και το Clerks, το οποίο είναι κατεξοχήν υλικό για φεστιβάλ τύπου Σάντανς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά η κυρία που το είπε ανήκει στην επιτροπή επιλογής ταινιών για το Σάντανς, αποκλείεται να είπε ότι προέκριναν μια ταινία με χοντροκομμένο χιούμορ.


Γι' αυτό χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη _subaltern_, που είναι λέξη που αυτό το είδος του χιούμορ δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσε ποτέ. :)

Το _περιθωριακό_ δεν είναι άσχημη λύση. Από την άλλη, το _γυμνασιακό / σχολικό_ περιγράφει και άλλη πληθυσμιακή μερίδα και άλλο είδος χιούμορ.

Λοιπόν: *ανατρεπτικό χιούμορ*.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 14, 2013)

Το ανατρεπτικό χιούμορ, ακόμη και στις πιο χυδαίες εκφράσεις του, παραείναι ψαγμένο για να είναι subaltern. Π.χ. οι Μόντι Πάιθον ή ο Γούντι Άλεν στα καλά του (Μπανάνες, Διαλύοντας τον Χάρι, Όλα όσα θέλετε να μάθετε για το σεξ κλπ κλπ). 

Το σχολικό/ γυμνασιακό που γράφω δεν έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία του χιουμορίστα (ανεξαρτήτως ιδιότητας), αλλά με το υποτιθέμενο επίπεδο του χιούμορ. Δεν είναι ντε και καλά χιούμορ που προορίζεται για παιδικό ή εφηβικό ακροατήριο.

Τέσπα, χωρίς περαιτέρω στοιχεία, τόσα ξέρω τόσα λέω τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Το ανατρεπτικό χιούμορ, ακόμη και στις πιο χυδαίες εκφράσεις του, παραείναι ψαγμένο για να είναι subaltern. Π.χ. οι Μόντι Πάιθον ή ο Γούντι Άλεν στα καλά του (Μπανάνες, Διαλύοντας τον Χάρι, Όλα όσα θέλετε να μάθετε για το σεξ κλπ κλπ).


Ναι, συμφωνώ, το _subversive humor_ δεν έχει τη χυδαιότητα του _subaltern_, αλλά μπορεί να βολεύει την Αλεξάνδρα.



Cadmian said:


> Το σχολικό/ γυμνασιακό που γράφω δεν έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία του χιουμορίστα (ανεξαρτήτως ιδιότητας), αλλά με το υποτιθέμενο επίπεδο του χιούμορ. Δεν είναι ντε και καλά χιούμορ που προορίζεται για παιδικό ή εφηβικό ακροατήριο.


Σύμφωνοι, αλλά είναι σαχλό και άψαχτο χιούμορ.


----------



## Themis (Jan 14, 2013)

Μέχρι στιγμής μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για "απλό χιούμορ". Ναι μεν δεν είναι σοφιστικέ, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα να αποπνέει φρεσκάδα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2013)

Πώς θα ονομάσουμε το χιούμορ των καταπιεσμένων, των έξω από την κοινωνική ιεραρχία, των μη προνομιούχων, αυτών που σηκώνουν το μεσαίο δάχτυλο ενάντια στους κυρίαρχους και τους καθωσπρέπει; Όχι τόσο χοντροκομμένο όσο *ασεβές*, *αναιδές*, *ξεδιάντροπο*. Θα έλεγα μέχρι και *βλάσφημο*, αν δεν υπήρχε κίνδυνος παρανοήσης.


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Πώς θα ονομάσουμε το χιούμορ των καταπιεσμένων, των έξω από την κοινωνική ιεραρχία, των μη προνομιούχων, αυτών που σηκώνουν το μεσαίο δάχτυλο ενάντια στους κυρίαρχους και τους καθωσπρέπει; Όχι τόσο χοντροκομμένο όσο *ασεβές*, *αναιδές*, *ξεδιάντροπο*. Θα έλεγα μέχρι και *βλάσφημο*, αν δεν υπήρχε κίνδυνος παρανοήσης.



Συμφωνώ. Γενικά, τους subaltern θα τους έλεγα _υποτελείς_, όπως π.χ. εδώ.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, εκτός από αυτά που πρότεινε ο Earion (προτιμώ το _ασεβές _και το _βλάσφημο_), θα χρησιμοποιούσα και το _ανατρεπτικό _του nickel - δε βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε να έχει αρνητική έννοια (π.χ. χοντροκομμένο κλπ.). Νομίζω κι εγώ πως εννοεί το πηγαίο, ευθύβολο χιούμορ των από κάτω.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2013)

anef said:


> [...] Νομίζω κι εγώ πως εννοεί το πηγαίο, ευθύβολο χιούμορ των από κάτω.



+1.

Επειδή είπατε για ανατροπές, ιδού και το χιούμορ των απέξω αποπάνω που ανατρέπουν τα καθιερωμένα, σατιρίζουν τα αποπάνω κάνοντάς τα αποκάτω και τούμπαλιν, και τα σατιρίζουν και αυτά (ενώ ο αποκάτω από κάτω γκρινιάζει για τη φασαρία):

Working-class playwright






Συνοπτικός ανατρεπτικός αντικατοπτρισμός ενός θεατρικού έργου του Ντέιβιντ Στόρεϊ, με τον Έρικ Άιντλ στο ρόλο του γιου, τον Γκρέιαμ Τσάπμαν στο ρόλο του πατέρα και τον Τέρι Τζόουνς - αναμενόμενα λόγω μοντιπαϊθονικής ειδίκευσης - στο ρόλο της μητέρας, ενώ αποκάτω βαράει ο Μάικλ Πέιλιν. Αν βρείτε κάπου την ταινία του Λίντσεϊ Άντερσον, δείτε την· παρά τα κάμποσα χρονάκια της, στέκει ακόμα μια χαρά, καθώς τα θέματα που πραγματεύεται παραμένουν επίκαιρα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 15, 2013)

Έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια τι να εννοεί τελικά. Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω πεισθεί από την ερμηνεία περί ασεβούς/ βλάσφημου χιούμορ των αποκάτω (αν ωστόσο η ερμηνεία αυτή είναι σωστή, θα έλεγα μάλλον "ρέμπελο χιούμορ").

Πιθανολογώ όμως ότι εκείνο που λέει είναι: δεν κατασκευάζει κωμικές σκηνές που σε κάνουν να λύνεσαι στα γέλια, δεν στήνει γκαγκ, δεν είναι ο μεγάλος δημιουργός κωμωδίας, αλλά έχει το χιούμορ των μικρών πραγμάτων, των απλών κινήσεων, της τετριμμένης καθημερινότητας. Επειδή μάλιστα στη φράση μας (He has a subaltern sense of humor, which is really fresh) το subaltern δεν είναι κακόσημο, ίσως θα ταίριαζε αρκετά καλά το υποδόριο χιούμορ.


----------



## cougr (Jan 15, 2013)

Στο πλαίσιο της _sub-alternative culture_ (πώς μεταφράζεται;) υπάρχει ένα είδος «υπόγειας» και περιορισμένης απήχησης κωμωδίας που λέγεται _sub-alternative comedy_ και ίσως να παραπέμπει σ' αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> He has a subaltern sense of humor, which is really fresh.
> 
> Τη λέει μια κουλτουριάρα κυρία σχετικά με τον σκηνοθέτη αυτής της ταινίας.
> [...]


 
*Crystal Fairy*
2012, 100 minutes, color, Chile, World Dramatic
Jamie is a boorish, insensitive American twentysomething traveling in Chile, who somehow manages to create chaos at every turn. He and his friends are planning on taking a road trip north to experience a legendary shamanistic hallucinogen called the San Pedro cactus. In a fit of drunkenness at a wild party, Jamie invites an eccentric woman—a radical spirit named Crystal Fairy—to come along. What is meant to be a devil-may-care journey becomes a battle of wills as Jamie finds himself locking horns with his new traveling companion. But on a remote, pristine beach at the edge of the desert, the magic brew is finally imbibed, and the true adventure begins. _Preconceived notions and judgments fall away, and the ragtag group breaks through to an authentic moment of truth_.

With his signature flair, maverick writer/director Sebastián Silva returns (_The Maid_ won the dramatic Jury Prize in 2009) to unearth the *deadpan comedy* that results from the archrivalry between his ego-clashing characters. Culminating in a profound audience experience, _Crystal Fairy_ is about the gifts we can receive when we stop reaching for them.
------------
Stopping by Marc Maron's WTF Podcast, Cera talked about the film he's already completed. "It's called 'Crystal Fairy,' it's about this woman named Crystal Fairy who's this hippie strange woman. And she's in Santiago [Chile] and so am I. And I'm this American also and we meet and... it's so funny describing it out loud. It's kind of a meandering movie, there's not really a thrust to it," he explained adding it was shot in 12 days on a shoestring budget, and he expects it will go the festival route for now.

Όταν θα δω την ταινία - που μπορεί να μου τύχει - θα σας πω. Δυο κλιπάκια με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους:


----------



## anef (Jan 15, 2013)

Themis said:


> Έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια τι να εννοεί τελικά. Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω πεισθεί από την ερμηνεία περί ασεβούς/ βλάσφημου χιούμορ των αποκάτω (αν ωστόσο η ερμηνεία αυτή είναι σωστή, θα έλεγα μάλλον "ρέμπελο χιούμορ").
> 
> Πιθανολογώ όμως ότι εκείνο που λέει είναι: δεν κατασκευάζει κωμικές σκηνές που σε κάνουν να λύνεσαι στα γέλια, δεν στήνει γκαγκ, δεν είναι ο μεγάλος δημιουργός κωμωδίας, αλλά έχει το χιούμορ των μικρών πραγμάτων, των απλών κινήσεων, της τετριμμένης καθημερινότητας. Επειδή μάλιστα στη φράση μας (He has a subaltern sense of humor, which is really fresh) το subaltern δεν είναι κακόσημο, ίσως θα ταίριαζε αρκετά καλά το υποδόριο χιούμορ.



Να πω τη μαύρη αλήθεια, Θέμη, εγώ βασίστηκα απλώς στο νόημα της λέξης και της πρότασης, χωρίς να κοιτάξω τόσο πολύ τα συμφραζόμενα της ταινίας. Δεν αποκλείω να εννοεί αυτό που λες, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση όμως δεν σου φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιεί με λάθος τρόπο τη λέξη; Έχει η λέξη subaltern τέτοια σημασία; Αν θέλει απλώς να πει _υπόγειο, υποδόριο χιούμορ,_ παραείναι εξεζητημένη αυτή η επιλογή νομίζω.


----------



## pontios (Jan 15, 2013)

Χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερη πληροφόρηση .. 
Ίσως το βλέπω από λάθος οπτική γωνία, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο μου ακούγεται (αυτό το χιούμορ) σαν ένστικτο επιβίωσης, μεσώ του οποίου ο αναφερόμενος έχει μια σπάνια (γιαυτό ίσως θεωρείτε και "fresh") ικανότητα να τονίζει τα θετικά και να υποβαθμίζει τα πολλά αρνητικά της άθλιας (σε άλλη περίπτωση) ζωής του. Βλέπει τα χάλια του και γελάει.


----------



## pontios (Jan 15, 2013)

pontios said:


> Χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερη πληροφόρηση ..
> Ίσως το βλέπω από λάθος οπτική γωνία, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο μου ακούγεται (αυτό το χιούμορ) σαν ένστικτο επιβίωσης, μεσώ του οποίου ο αναφερόμενος έχει μια σπάνια (γιαυτό ίσως θεωρείτε και "fresh") ικανότητα να τονίζει τα θετικά και να υποβαθμίζει τα πολλά αρνητικά της άθλιας (σε άλλη περίπτωση) ζωής του. Βλέπει τα χάλια του και γελάει.



Please ignore my post.
Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι πρόκειται για τον σκηνοθέτη, νόμιζα ότι ο αναφερόμενος ήταν ο κεντρικός χαρακτήρας ...(ξαναδιάβασα - πιο προσεκτικά - το αρχικό ποστ).

P.S.
I think cougr has posed a good question - I think (from the way the director has been described) that the director's humour is not main stream, i.e. he is not afraid to go after a niche market with something off-beat. He is a bold director, true to his art and not afraid to try something new, original and "fresh",(i.e., he is not interested in the formulaic, tick the box, approach)- even if that means the film is not a huge commercial success. He is interested in making a quirky film, he is not out to please everyone - κάτι το ασυνήθιστο.


----------



## cougr (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm also aware that that the term _subaltern humor_ is sometimes used to describe comedy that relates to or is associated with marginalized ethnic minorities (or for that matter any marginalized group) but I can't at this point in time find references to substantiate it.


----------



## pontios (Jan 15, 2013)

cougr said:


> I'm also aware that that the term _subaltern humor_ is sometimes used to describe comedy that relates to or is associated with marginalized ethnic minorities (or for that matter any marginalized group) but I can't at this point in time find references to substantiate it.



I think you're right - I think the subaltern humour does relate to the marginalised ethnic minority or marginalised subculture - and is obviously going to be the source of the humour in the film; but what I meant was that the director was in effect not afraid to serve up this style of humour, and to base a quirky film on it, which may only end up appealing to a niche market.
(So when I said director's humour, in my previous post, I meant his humour as far as how he's interpreted it and presented it in the film, which is always going to be based on the sense of humour of the marginalised group concerned).
"He has a subaltern sense of humour" may mean he connects with it, draws from it and identifies with it, that the "subaltern humour" resonates with him.


----------



## gregan (Jul 9, 2017)

Σ' εμένα έτυχε η έφραση den grekiska subalternen, η ελληνική subalternen στα σουηδικά και κόλλησα. Σύμφωνα με τον Γκραμσι ο subaltern (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subaltern_(postcolonialism)) και απ' όσα κατάλαβα έπειτα από μια γρήγορη (οφείλω να ομολογήσω) ανάγνωση κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρέπει να είναι ο περίοικος και κατ' επέκταση ο παρίας. Βέβαια είναι κοινωνιολογικός όρος. Άρα το "λαϊκό" στην περίπτωσή σας, μοιάζει πιθανό. Όπως και το περιθωριακός. Άλλωστε ο Γκράμσι χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο για το μη οργανωμένο προλεταριάτο. Ακόμη αναρωτιέμαι αν εκείνο το grekiska subalternen είναι απλώς η αρχαιοελληνική "υπάλληλη" τάξη, οι θήτες, για παράδειγμα. Επίσης τις λεγόμενες Subaltern Studies τις μεταφράζουν Σπουδές των υποτελών (δεν μου αρέσει ακριβώς ο όρος) και Σπουδές των υποδεεστέρων (καλύτερος, κατα την άποψή μου). Περί αυτών περισσότερα στην παρουσίαση της κριτικού Γκαγιάρτι Τσακραβόρτι Σπίβακ στο: _Αποδόμηση, σπουδές των υποδεέστερων και φεμινιστική κριτική: οι κεντρικοί άξονες του έργου της Σπίβακ_
https://enthemata.wordpress.com/2012/12/16/kalanzopoulos/


----------

